# Macro Wars 2003



## MrDeranged (Jan 2, 2003)

A close up:







Hmmm, not close enough.  Let's try again....







Holy Crap, I think it's in the camera!!!







JUST BRING IT!!! ;P

Scott


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 2, 2003)

Are people allowed to crop and blow the pic up or just take the pic and thats it?

Mark


----------



## MrT (Jan 2, 2003)

My turn,


----------



## MrT (Jan 2, 2003)

next


----------



## MrT (Jan 2, 2003)

It bit my eye !!!!!

Lets Do it!!!!

Ernie


----------



## MrT (Jan 2, 2003)

Lets go you guys and girls.
I know alot of you have digicams, so lets start useing them and see what you got.
This is "MACRO WAR" and your getting your butts kicked.;P 

Ernie


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Okay, here's mine. Hope this loads.


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Jan 2, 2003)

My try, Grammostola rosea:


----------



## ArachnoJoost (Jan 2, 2003)

Not a T, but one of the best shots of my chameleon:

Edited by He Who Rules:

Uh Uh, only T pics allowed


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 2, 2003)

@ Mark,

Only macros, no blow ups allowed. 

@ Joost,

Great pic, but only tarantula pics are allowed in this thread.   I'm removing the lizard from the post 

Scott


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 2, 2003)

Wicked pics guys, i am afraid i am not a contender as i only have a 2 MP camera that only lets me as close as 6 inches.  How do you post multiple pics in one thread?

Mark


----------



## Arachniphile (Jan 2, 2003)

My camera is currently disabled, but here are a few shots that I did last year that I liked alot...  That stick in the first one is a toothpick...for scale.

Pic 1 


Now here is a cool one...   Any guesses how I got it to lie on it's back?   

Pic 2 

...and finally...  this is Ursala, a Golden Orb Weaver that has since passed on....  The grey thing she is sitting on is a toilet paper roll cut in half long ways...  It was also taken through the side of the jar I had her in.

Ursala


EDIT:  Well...  during the time that I worte this reply...  Mr D had posted that it was limited to T pics....  I tire of those so feel free to delete this reply..... I was interested in the "macro" effect... not just more pics of tarantulas...


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bjorgly _
> *Wicked pics guys, i am afraid i am not a contender as i only have a 2 MP camera that only lets me as close as 6 inches.  How do you post multiple pics in one thread?
> 
> Mark *


Go for it anyway   and you can post multiple pics only if you have somewhere to host them.  You can't attach more than one pic, but by using the "" tag, you can post as many as you want :)

Scott


----------



## Joy (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's my P. cancerides  

Joy


----------



## invertepet (Jan 2, 2003)

You guys need to be telling us what kind of cams you're using!



bill


----------



## MrT (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out this one.  

Ernie

I use a Sony DSC-S85, Its a great camera, I love it.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

<<You guys need to be telling us what kind of cams you're using!>>

I use a Sony cybershot DSC-S75.   John


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 2, 2003)

Arachnojoost and Mr.T how the hell do you get those pics?  What cameras r you using?  do you take them through a sheet of glass or something so they cant attack the camera?

Mark


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 3, 2003)

OMG..my digital ELPH SUCKS!!!!!
these are such AWESOME pics!
I can't hold a candle to these pics....dammit!


----------



## MrT (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bjorgly _
> *Arachnojoost and Mr.T how the hell do you get those pics?  What cameras r you using?  do you take them through a sheet of glass or something so they cant attack the camera?
> 
> Mark *


Mark,
I held that T for the picture. Got the lense about 1" away for it, and shot the pic...  . But it took me alot of "trial and error" to learn this camera, and I'm still learning. I,ve taken a buttload of junker pictures. Its a Sony DSC-S85, John the Tarantulakeeper put me on to. He's got some super nice pics. in a album he showed me when I was buying some slings from him here in Phx.

Ernie


----------



## Joy (Jan 3, 2003)

Another salvo: P. formosa!

Joy
Nikon Coolpix 995


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a return volley: E. murinus













And Mark, I'm very disappointed that you don't want to know what kind of camera I use....  

Scott


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 3, 2003)

*Amateur time*

E. murinus eating a rat pup.
As you can see, I am trying very hard not to move when I click the picture, unsuccessfully!

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 3, 2003)

whoops, here it is! 

Killer pics everyone! Wish I could get that clear of shots!

Guess I need to read the book that came with the camera, lol! Or get a better camera!!

Paul


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phoenixxavierre _
> *
> 
> Killer pics everyone! Wish I could get that clear of shots!
> ...


Get a tripod.  It works WONDERS... 

Scott


----------



## Phillip (Jan 3, 2003)

*Macro Wars huh?*

Well consider it brought.         Great pics all here's a few of mine.

P murinus 

Phil


----------



## Phillip (Jan 3, 2003)

*pic 2...*

Chaco Golden Stripe

Phil


----------



## Phillip (Jan 3, 2003)

*pic 3...*

B smithi

Phil


----------



## Phillip (Jan 3, 2003)

*smithi kinda sucks....*

But I'll get a better one either tonight or tomorrow.

And lastly one I was going to post a couple of days ago. A zebra that died from a pretty nasty parasite problem. Couldn't get all the parasites in focus as the nasty little things were squirming and eating up a storm.  Heckuva way to go huh?      Oh yeah almost forgot.  For Bill and whomever else wants to know  Nikon Coolpix 4300 

Phil


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 3, 2003)

*Fangs for the memories*

G. pulchra fangs:


----------



## JDK (Jan 3, 2003)

Phillip, Did You pick up your t during moulting.........


----------



## MrT (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW!!!

What can I say. All these pictures are mind blowers.
I can see I still have some learning to do.

Red phase G.rosea male.. I love the colors 

Ernie


----------



## Phillip (Jan 3, 2003)

*not sure where the question came from*

But no I don't touch any of them until they have hardened up again. And never when the molt is actually taking place.

Phil


----------



## JDK (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes But the tarantula is upsidown in you hand.


----------



## schlinkey (Jan 3, 2003)

that's because he picked it up, and turned it over


----------



## JDK (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats not very nice.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDK _
> *Thats not very nice. *


why the heck not?!


----------



## schlinkey (Jan 3, 2003)

aaww cute.. *tickle its tummy* =D


----------



## Slide (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schlinkey _
> *aaww cute.. *tickle its tummy* =D *


Uhm...You first.  :}


----------



## JDK (Jan 3, 2003)

Well if you pick up any tarantula and it is in the palm of you hand thats good. Then to grab it and flip it over will usually piss it off.


----------



## schlinkey (Jan 3, 2003)

this is messin up the macro idea of the thread but; i think the T's brain gets turned on pause as soon as you turn it over (or dont let its legs touch anything) at least that's how it is IME


----------



## JDK (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess that has to be true, the pic being the evidence. But I sure as hel wouldn't try it.


----------



## Ephesians (Jan 3, 2003)

Crap, I can't hang...I tried..but just can't hang


----------



## Phillip (Jan 4, 2003)

*Answer for JDK...*

Now I get the question.  The statement about their brain shutting down when their feet don't touch anything is for the most part true. Some individuals and some species however don't go for the grabbing them thing. When I grab them by the Ceph I am usually doing it to one of the more calm species such as B smithi , B boehmei , G pulchra etc. but like I said some of them don't care for it. My large Chacos for instance while they don't get aggressive they flail their legs around like crazy trying to get loose.  Another interesting side note is that if you lift even the more aggressive species by going underneath them with a large pair of tweezers once their feet are up they just freeze with all their legs spread. I've done this with Usambaras, Goliaths, Thorelli, and plenty of other nasty ones. It's pretty wild. Gotta give credit where it's due though that trick was shown to me by Swifty.

Phil


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 4, 2003)

When i first held a tarantula it was like that.   Stan Schultz was teaching me to pick it up like an egg and simply flip it over.  I did it with a redknee, but he grabbed a H.minax with no trouble and i pet its belly.

Mark


----------



## Devildoll (Jan 4, 2003)

well... this is ok... i have better ones somewhere... just not here at work...

you have to type this in your browser though.....


whoops... forgot the address....

http://www.geocities.com/icfaulk/animals/riograndegold.jpg


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jan 4, 2003)

Awww...  I wish I had a camera that nice    Here's the closest I could get to my only tarantula that was out, this morning  

Say hi to Zippy (female A. seemani).

-Bryan


----------



## chid (Jan 4, 2003)

as any body got any recommendations for a mid price Digital camera?
Chid


----------



## atavuss (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chid _
> *as any body got any recommendations for a mid price Digital camera?
> Chid *


lots of picture samples and other info at this site:

www.megapixel.net


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 4, 2003)

*P. rufilata s'ling*

These little guys are awesome!

Before long (the way they are growing) they won't be so little! Yikes!

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 4, 2003)

*P. rufilata s'ling*

Here you can see the pattern on the abdomen better.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 4, 2003)

*M. robustum*

Female M. robustum soaking up the sun on her bald heinie at the opening of her burrow..

Paul


----------



## invertepet (Jan 7, 2003)

*This party's just getting started!*

V. platyomma sling...


----------



## invertepet (Jan 7, 2003)

*B. smithi...*

Up close. Lighting was bad and my hand was shaking from the cold of being outside, but it's still kinda neat. (btw, this is with my new Coolpix 4500 - I just got it! )


----------



## Ephesians (Jan 7, 2003)

Insane pics, man...good closeups.


----------



## Joy (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: This party's just getting started!*



> _Originally posted by invertepet _
> *V. platyomma sling... *


Awesome!  (Both picture AND spider)

Joy


----------



## invertepet (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks Joy --  That's high praise indeed from the Queen of Spider-Macro!


----------



## MrT (Jan 8, 2003)

Very, very, VERY nice pic.
The War is back on.
But it'll have to wait till tomorrow, for me at least.. 

I'll be back,

Ernie


----------



## Ephesians (Jan 8, 2003)

I stand in awe...I despise the macros of you all....lol.  j/k.  VERY good pics!  I have yet to not be amazed!


----------



## Martin H. (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi,

some photos I took a while ago. Larvaes of _Avicularia versicolor_:


----------



## Martin H. (Jan 8, 2003)

...


----------



## LaRiz (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, I gotta say, these are some of the nicest pics on the net.  Everybody's got some great stuff.
Martin's nymph pics are insane!  A whole different view of A. versicolor.


----------



## Martin H. (Jan 8, 2003)

...


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 8, 2003)

*my camera stinks!!!!!*

this is the absolute best my cam will do 
sad huh?!!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jan 8, 2003)

*and one more*

this is Maleficent, my B vagans


----------



## MrT (Jan 8, 2003)

Greenbottle blue,


----------



## Martin H. (Jan 29, 2003)

.

...I think the spring is coming! =;-)


_Avicularia laeta_ larvaes:
























and an Avicularia laeta larvae molting into a spiderling.










all the best,
Martin

www.spiderpix.com
www.dearge.de


----------



## Valael (Jan 29, 2003)

Martin and Phillip win.


----------



## conipto (Jan 29, 2003)

Martin, that last one is a great picture.  I love how small the shedding exoskeleton looks compared to the emerging T.  I agree, you win 

Bill


----------



## The_Phantom (Jan 29, 2003)

I think its a tie between Scott, Joy, Joost and MArtin...Heck, ya all win ! And Holly, your pictures not that bad ! I doubt my cam can get that close even ! And Martin, your little black slings are now my desk top ! I love that pic !! =D


----------



## MrT (Jan 29, 2003)

1/2" G.rosea


----------



## invertepet (Jan 30, 2003)

Whoa, hang on a second - I don't even get honorable mention?


----------



## invertepet (Jan 30, 2003)

Well?


----------



## Bjorgly (Jan 30, 2003)

Those are pretty damn impressive Invertepet...especially the Avicularia.  I think there's about 5 of you to win...all of you have excellent cameras and take wicked pictures.

Mark


----------



## invertepet (Jan 30, 2003)

*One more*

B. smithi knee...


----------



## invertepet (Jan 30, 2003)

*pressing the attack...*

Psalmopoeus reduncas spiderling


----------



## genious_gr (Jan 30, 2003)

:8o 
Please guys.... don't go any closer..... if you do I think I'll stop that hobby and start collecting stamps.


----------



## Vys (Jan 30, 2003)

lol@genious_gr ...that last spid has some neat white eyes , no?

However, that metallica-closeup invertepet, is just REALLY nice.


----------



## genious_gr (Jan 30, 2003)

I am glad T's only reach 12"...Imagine a T big as an elephant...
I got goosebumps just by imagining it...


----------



## genious_gr (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vys _
> *that last spid has some neat white eyes , no?
> *


Yea it is the relevant to Haskeys for T's
 
sorry again for the double post..... please delete the above one...


----------



## Iktomi (Jan 30, 2003)

What are some of the cameras being used to do this?


----------



## invertepet (Jan 30, 2003)

Mine's a Nikon Coolpix 4500 with no macro lens attachments (researched it on http://www.imaging-resource.com/  --- it was the best performing macro out-of-box for under $1500 by far).

b


----------



## MrT (Jan 30, 2003)

Another G. rosea pic.

Ernie


----------



## Phillip (Jan 30, 2003)

*A couple more shots....*

Thought the wars had died down already but what the heck... here are a couple more shots taken recently of one of my female usambaras.   

Phil


----------



## Phillip (Jan 30, 2003)

*last one...*

Camera used was a Nikon Coolpix 4300.  All the features and way less money than the more expensive ones out there unless of course you give a crap about the swivel feature and sound on your MPEGs which I didn't. The 5000 does have 5 megapixel where this one has 4 but the only time you'll notice the difference is doing poster sized prints.   

That being said there are some wicked good pics on this thread and I have to admit Martins hatchling pics blew me away.

enjoy

Phil


----------



## invertepet (Feb 4, 2003)

Not that I have to have the last word or anything...


----------



## Phillip (Feb 9, 2003)

*A huriana ...*

Since you don't need the last word or anything......   






Seriously though Bill great pics man. And everyone else as well very nice pics.

Phil


----------



## Immortal_sin (Feb 9, 2003)

I hate all of you!!! =D =D =D


----------



## Phillip (Feb 9, 2003)

*Good to let it out that way.*

Way to not hold those emotions in Immortal.    

Phil


----------



## Paladin (Feb 9, 2003)

i wish my cam coulddo this...im stuck using my video camera...it has a picture taking option


----------



## Bjorgly (Feb 10, 2003)

Invertepet,

are you croping those photos?  If not that is a pretty damn close up pic of the eye field.

Mark


----------



## invertepet (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes, I have to crop them so that they'll fit onto the forum (under 100K). But I'm not scaling or zooming in or anything. I'm taking them at 2560x1520 and then just presenting the part of the image that's most in-focus or most interesting.

bill


----------



## chaset (Feb 10, 2003)

Ive actually never seen a T get ticked from being flipped over, if it wants it just rights itself. 90% IME they usually just lie there with its belly to the sky.


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 21, 2003)

*I have come*

its still 2003. I have come to claim my title!

1.5" Avicularia braunshauseni(sp)


-V


----------



## MrT (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry V,
The rules are, no links..
Pics. have to be attached to the post..;P 

Ernie


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 21, 2003)

*><*

TAKE THIS!!

click click boom

-V


----------



## MrT (Jun 21, 2003)

Thats what I'm talkin bout.
Sweet. 

E


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 22, 2003)

*><*

heres something... recently molted Poecilotheria fasciata female.

-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 22, 2003)

*><*

maybe that one was too far away. We did say _macro_ ...

-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 22, 2003)

*><*

not close enough?

-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 22, 2003)

*><*

I just love the twinkle in your eyes...

-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 22, 2003)

*><*

Avicularia versicolor.

-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jun 22, 2003)

*><*

Citharischius crawshayi

-V


----------



## LPacker79 (Jun 22, 2003)

I am overwrought with jealousy!   My camera's a Sony MVC-FD81 that I inherited when my mom got a new one.  She got it in 98 and it was much $$$$ then.  No macro on this thing that I know of.  I don't have the manual, but I'm sure there's no macro.  I want a new camera!!!!!!


----------



## ines68 (Jun 22, 2003)

I need a better camara... and A GROWN-UP T!!!!!


----------



## sling (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

not so mega super macro than some of the others before...
should have cleaned my nails before.

a. metallica sling looking not so good


----------



## sling (Jun 22, 2003)

same problem with some of my c. cyaneopubescens slings.
after the next molt everything was fine again. no problems and
no dead slings by now.


----------



## MrT (Jul 26, 2003)

Just thought I'd bring it back up, so new people can check it out.
And maybe add some new pics.   


Ernie


----------



## Hairyspider (Jul 27, 2003)

*this is the closes I can get*

finpixA100


----------



## FelixA9 (Jul 27, 2003)

Here's one of my A. Iodium from a year or so ago.


----------



## ines68 (Jul 27, 2003)

Now I have grown up Ts... but not a good camera

My T. Blondi:


----------



## ines68 (Jul 27, 2003)

Greenbottle blue:


----------



## greensleeves (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immortal_sin _
> *why the heck not?! *


*snip upside down T pic*

That is so cool. It doesn't even look like a tarantula, it looks like a rodent or something.

Greensleeves


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 28, 2003)

Awesome Pics People hopefully I will be taking pics of my new T's soon **should be getting them on Fri. afternoon around 3pm**


----------



## deifiler (Jul 28, 2003)

Would this camera be suitable for good macro pics:

http://www.digital-cameras.info/fuji-finepix-s304-zoom.htm

I'd appreciate it loads if any of you could have a quick peek at its specifications and say if you think it'd be a good camera. I have the money from selling a guitar amp...

These are the main spec's:

3.24 million effective pixel CCD 
6X optical zoom lens (38 – 228mm, 35mm equivalent) 
Programmed auto exposure and aperture-priority auto modes 
Stylish finish on the S304 Zoom 
Auto, red-eye, forced, suppressed and slow sync flash modes 
Movie capture (320 x 240 pixel) movie mode with sound 
High quality 1.8 inch TFT (62,000 pixel) LCD screen 
Powered by 4 x AA batteries 
Voice memo feature 
xD-Picture Card compatible 
Webcam facility 
Extra long battery life 


I look forward to competing in the war


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok time for the new ones to get at this so step back Ernie, here is my G. Rosea you would see him alot better if he wasn't all covered in web.

Sam,


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is my AA, I don't like taking the lid off this guy because he is to fast for me and if he wanted he could get away from me.

Sam,


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

One more of my AA,  just give me a couple days to get my digital camera from my moms work.  Not bad pics for taking them with a web cam.  BTW what is a Marco ?? 

Sam,


----------



## Hairyspider (Jul 28, 2003)

*deifiler*

probably, I was looking at the fine pix 2600, before it was discontinued. Currently have the fine pix A100, so prety much any camera is an upgrade 
I usually check out prices first, the different brand names effect the price. fine pix is easy to use.

I forget is the pound more or less than the Us dollar. just currious If its cheaper to buy from a UK store, I might just as well do that and spend a bit more on shipping, depending on the cost of shipping of course

Thanks

William


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

Just wait till my B Smithi comes out of his hole.  it's hard getting pics of him cuz right when you take the lid off he runs right in to his hole ......... Just wait  

Sam,


----------



## MizM (Jul 28, 2003)

I vote for Ernie and mrderanged. Can't help but LOVE those darn fang shots!!!


----------



## deifiler (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: deifiler*



> _Originally posted by Hairyspider _
> *probably, I was looking at the fine pix 2600, before it was discontinued. Currently have the fine pix A100, so prety much any camera is an upgrade
> I usually check out prices first, the different brand names effect the price. fine pix is easy to use.
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks. Only problem is customs and import tax etc... not to mention warranties that may apply, though I'm unsure with this. £1 is approx $1.6 I think... so the dollar is roughly 62% 'greater' than the sterling


Sorry to be a post-whore, but I don't think many of the 'macro-kings' saw my original question:

Would this camera be suitable for good macro pics:

http://www.digital-cameras.info/fuj...x-s304-zoom.htm

I'd appreciate it loads if any of you could have a quick peek at its specifications and say if you think it'd be a good camera. I have the money from selling a guitar amp...

These are the main spec's:

3.24 million effective pixel CCD 
6X optical zoom lens (38 – 228mm, 35mm equivalent) 
Programmed auto exposure and aperture-priority auto modes 
Stylish finish on the S304 Zoom 
Auto, red-eye, forced, suppressed and slow sync flash modes 
Movie capture (320 x 240 pixel) movie mode with sound 
High quality 1.8 inch TFT (62,000 pixel) LCD screen 
Powered by 4 x AA batteries 
Voice memo feature 
xD-Picture Card compatible 
Webcam facility 
Extra long battery life 


I look forward to competing in the war


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh just wait till I get my hands on that digital camera, mean time I'm gonna work with what I got.  I had to put like 20 flash lites on this guy, but i got it done it's a little better then the first ones.  BTW do they have this every year,  And I'm not gonna stop posting till I win,

Sam,


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

one more try

Sam,


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't even compete.  My stupid 6 year old Sony Mavica doesn't even have Macro...........


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm gonna keep going.....


----------



## crash769 (Jul 28, 2003)

I just got a digi cam not to long ago.  I was wondering how I would know if i can do maco pics.  Do I have to change any settings or anything?  or just zoom in?  I have a sony cybershot 3.2 mega pixels.


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

I got the dig camera and way better pics.  What do you guys think ??


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

my G. Rosea,


----------



## MrT (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crash769 _
> *I just got a digi cam not to long ago.  I was wondering how I would know if i can do maco pics.  Do I have to change any settings or anything?  or just zoom in?  I have a sony cybershot 3.2 mega pixels. *


There should be a little flower icon on the camera. Press that buttom and you'll be in macro.
Also, it might help to read the macro chapter in the owners guide.  


Ernie


----------



## BigSam (Jul 28, 2003)

here is one more pick of my pink toe...... you can't get better then this because the cricket and the T are in the same pic.  What do you think of my pics Ernie

Sam,


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 28, 2003)

*fuji*

Deifiler

with a 6x optical zoom you should be in the market for some serious macro. Id suggest finding a +7 - 10 equivalent set of macro filters. they add up, so a Hoya +1 +2 and +4 is seven. This allows the camera to focus at a closer range or at high-zoom.  Also, the higher res = bigger the crop. im not sure of the res on the cam since it is broken. go here for some comparisons http://www.steves-digicams.com/closeups.html


-V


----------



## Vayu Son (Jul 28, 2003)

*><*

I also might add that a higher aperture = greater focus range. f/5-8 should be fine for really close shots.

-V


----------



## crash769 (Jul 28, 2003)

wow thanks I am goin to go try to find that owners manual and read up on it   hopefully I will be postin some pics soon!!!


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 29, 2003)

Just checked the owner's manual.  This stupid camera seriously doesn't have macro.  It's a Sony Mavica model MVC-FD81.  My mom bought it in 1997 back when they were mucho expensive.  I inherited it when she got a new camera.

These are as close as I can get:

A. avic






One of the parahybanas from Tony's eggsac:






I want macro!


----------



## Lasiodora (Aug 5, 2003)

This thread is awesome, so I thought I'd ressurrect it with my an almost
macro-shot
Here you go:


----------



## greensleeves (Aug 16, 2003)

*Bungee macro*

I thought the detail was pretty good on this. I didn't enlarge it, just cropped the excess greenery out of the frame.

Greensleeves


----------



## Longbord1 (Sep 6, 2003)

angry cheeto


----------



## Palespider (Oct 15, 2003)

Thought I'd add a few of mine...


----------



## Palespider (Oct 15, 2003)

my cambridgei...


----------



## Palespider (Oct 15, 2003)

male ornata...


----------



## Hogge2k (Oct 15, 2003)

One of my favorites, have showed it before (in somewhat another version, this one is cropped, but no zoom) but here goes:


----------



## Palespider (Oct 15, 2003)

another one of my PZB...


----------



## metallica (Oct 22, 2003)

here's my try at this macro thing, B. smithi bulb dipping in sperm


----------



## genious_gr (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, let me try now.... Olympus C-5050 zoom. Wolf spider.

It was resised a couple of times to fit here....


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Nov 9, 2003)

HOLY SCHNIZZLE!  

Dude, that pic of the Wolf Spider totally rocks!  Incredible.

Submit it for the contest!

Jon


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 9, 2003)

* i second that*

that is one cool pic! crystal clear! more pics of the wolf please please please! and tell me more about it


----------



## genious_gr (Nov 9, 2003)

Another one.  
This one's not so clear though and the lightning is bad .....
What would you like to know?? I caught it here in Greece, it has made a most probably unfertilized eggsack, is like 2,5 cm in body length... what more??


----------



## wayne the pain (Nov 9, 2003)

*another great pic!* 

  and wait till next week when my new camera comes thats when the war really starts so load your weapons 
 ( i hope this camera will live up to my expectations:? )


----------



## Longbord1 (Nov 9, 2003)

u should take a pic of it eating. great pice!!!
mike


----------



## genious_gr (Dec 23, 2003)

*I' back*

and guess what....

Yup, pinhead 


oops, just noticed its only about T's. Mr. D. can I leave this one?? I think its a nice pic.....


----------



## stu (Dec 23, 2003)

HOLY CLOSEUPS - nice pics everyone, ive never seen this thread before.

Guess come next year I should start to save up for a nice digital camera - the one I have doesnt take good macro shots.

I could have had one by now too - but I seem to be in the habit of spending all my saved up money on new T's 

cheers,

Stu.


----------



## Wh1teshark (Dec 23, 2003)

Speaking of macros... this is the tip of a a. geniculata leg.


----------



## TheDon (Dec 23, 2003)

You guys just wait.... I should be gettinga new camera over christmas so when I get back be ready...

heheh

peace

TheDon


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, I agree! List the cameras please so I know what to tell my hubby to buy me for Christmas.


----------



## Mendi (Dec 23, 2003)

Sony Mavica FD73 with Sony VCL-MT2037S Close Up Lense

Aphonopelma sp "Yucatan Rust Rump"


----------



## Mendi (Dec 23, 2003)

B. smithi eyes


----------



## Mendi (Dec 23, 2003)

B. albopilosum sling


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok, I know this isn't anywhere near as good as some of the other pics here but I'll post anyway.






I'll be adding a new camera to my Christmas list that I give to hubby, only problem now is which one to choose.
Nikon 3100 or Nikon 4300. These are the 2 within my price range.


----------



## genious_gr (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Diane S _
> *
> I'll be adding a new camera to my Christmas list that I give to hubby, only problem now is which one to choose.
> Nikon 3100 or Nikon 4300. These are the 2 within my price range. *


How much is the Nicon 4300?? If one of its main uses is o take pics of your arachnids, you must make sure it has a good macro mode. I use an Olympus c50-50 zoom that has a mcaro up to 1 1/2 "


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 24, 2003)

diane i use a nikon 3100 and am well impressed with it just do a search on my threads to see some of my pics and i not that great with it yet


----------



## Phillip (Dec 24, 2003)

The 4300 does killer macro work. I was using that model until very recently changing to the 5700 and most here have seen what it can do.   New they go for 400   I just sold mine for quite a bit less.  Would've posted it on the boards but it never made it past the 1st reptile show I took it to.    Great camera for the money though.

Phil


----------



## MizM (Dec 24, 2003)

Now I suffer from "macro envy!"


----------



## TheTarantulaMan (Dec 24, 2003)

EATING PICTURES!


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Dec 24, 2003)

*Pokey*

female Poec. regalis


----------



## TheTarantulaMan (Dec 25, 2003)

how much did u pay for her?


----------



## manville (Dec 25, 2003)

great pics...woah i am impressed...i dont even have a cam..


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 25, 2003)

Got a new Camera!! Can I play now?








 =D


----------



## TheTarantulaMan (Dec 26, 2003)

metallica?


----------



## MizM (Dec 26, 2003)

OMG, it looks like she is wearing glitter makeup. Thant is SOOOOO purty!!


----------



## DnKslr (Dec 26, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't know it was so sparkley until I saw the picture on the computer. With my other camera, the little spider would come out almost a grey color like in this picture.






This is as close as I could get with my other camera. Doesn't really show the awesome colors.


----------

